# where did my period go?



## 14330 (Jun 23, 2005)

i have a question about my period.I had one towards the end of january. It was a heavy one as i flew from texas to india so i was heavily bleeding.In febuary i had a 2 day perod very lightly.In march,april,may, it was non existant.June and july was just a half day period and I'm waiting for august wich i think i had and it was half a day too all these months they come very light as if i only have to use 2 pads. i get all the symtoms of PMS but where did my period go? if you all have any idea let me in on this or am i going thru menopause? i just turned 35.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Queeny--Some people start into peri-menopause at your age. Menopause has happened to people your age, but I would rule out other factors first. Has you weight changed significantly? People who are very thin will sometimes experience amenorrhea. Stress can sometimes bring on the same symptom. Are you on a thyroid hormone? If so, you may need to have it checked. In any event, I would check with my doctor just to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## 14330 (Jun 23, 2005)

well no actually i am not taking any med at all not even birth controll pills i did lose some weight about 75 lbs while i was in india for 3 months also i am slowly losing wieght but not in a drastic way just normally so i dont know what is going on with my period. thanks ur reply opened a new questions in my own head.


> quote:Originally posted by slm:Queeny--Some people start into peri-menopause at your age. Menopause has happened to people your age, but I would rule out other factors first. Has you weight changed significantly? People who are very thin will sometimes experience amenorrhea. Stress can sometimes bring on the same symptom. Are you on a thyroid hormone? If so, you may need to have it checked. In any event, I would check with my doctor just to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Queeny--75 pounds in 3 months is quite a bit of weight to lose and can be stressful on one's body. That in turn can really mess up one's monthly cycle. It still is a good idea to dicuss it with your doctor.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While perimenopause can cause light/heavy/irregular periods you should report this to the gynecologist to make sure that weight loss or stress could be the reason.I know a friend who had to have a tumor removed from her pituitary gland and the symptom of that was her periods stopped, so sometimes it is something that requires medical intervention.K.


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

I've almost lost 75 lbs, but it has taken me about twice that long. Three months to lose that kinda of weight is dangerous. Are you trying to loose weight or is it just coming off? I skipped a few periods when I dropped a lot of weight some months, but it sounds like that still leaves about five months where you didn't have a rapid weight change and your periods are still off. I would make an apointment to see the doc. Any chance you could have an underactive thyroid?


----------



## 14330 (Jun 23, 2005)

I have read your replys and i think i have to clarify something as i was extremely heavy when i traveled to india and i was not in good eating habits,as i would eat junk foods and sugars and fried foods but once in india i was only eating fresh veggies and rice and water. all sugars,breads and all kinds of meats where taken out so this is how i lost the wieght strict vegitairian. I still am looking for the period. not that i miss it but i just wonder.


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

I had wondered if that was a possibility, but didn't know how to word it. I did the same thing it sounds like you did diet-wise, except without a cool trip to india. I went from 250 in January and am now 175. My doctor still reamed me a new one when I lost like 10 lbs in two weeks. Funny how they tell you to loose weight, and then you get problems from loosing the weight? Darned if you do, danged if ya don't.


----------

